# Help recognizing



## Timbanana (Aug 16, 2021)

Greetings from finland guys! Ok so this is my grandfathers old beretta and I did some research on my own and just can't find really any info on it. I has some of the same stamps visible as the ones the finnish army had, but I haven't found an SA stamp anywhere. I also haven't found one on the internet with the exact same writing on the side of the slide. If any of you know better than me I would really appreciate some help.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Sorry, not a expert or much else on the subject, but what a find. It may have been a special commission for Finland. Beretta isn't known for a SA only pistol, or at least the modern ones.
I'm not familiar with 7.65 MM either, other than I know they exist.
Happy researching.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Looks like an M1935.
7.65 Browning caliber equates to 32 acp.



m1935 beretta - Google Search


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Higgy Baby said:


> Looks like an M1935.
> 7.65 Browning caliber equates to 32 acp.
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. That's it.


----------

